# Cyp parvi. var. pubescens



## tocarmar (May 29, 2009)

Her e is my Cyp. It didn't bloom last year, but I got 1 flower & 2 more growths this year.

















Tom


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

Humm.. the taste of butter! Nice Tom


----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

So wonderful!!! Nice colour!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

That's great Tom, good color!


----------



## tocarmar (May 29, 2009)

Thanks All!!
I'm going to try & self it! It is large & strong enough to carry a pod.

Tom


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2009)

Wow, that's a beauty! Great color.


----------



## P-chan (May 29, 2009)

Fantastic!! I was wondering how this guy was doing! It's a beauty! Good luck with the selfing!


----------

